# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  tìm hiểu về framework Codeigniter

## giangitnguyen

Mời các bạn cùng nhau tìm hiểu về framework *Codeigniter* tại http://itcvietnam.org/viewtopic.php?f=72&p=231 . Hiện nay tôi đã viết loạt bài hướng dẫn sử dụng framework này, hi vọng đựoc các bạn ủng hộ và tham gia thảo luận.:book::book::book::book:

----------


## GinVNSEO

Lâu rồi không thấy ai tìm hiểu về CodeIgniter nhỉ

----------


## chotoidi

*về framework Codeigniter - dùng IDE nào ?*




> Mời các bạn cùng nhau tìm hiểu về framework *Codeigniter* tại http://itcvietnam.org/viewtopic.php?f=72&p=231 . Hiện nay tôi đã viết loạt bài hướng dẫn sử dụng framework này, hi vọng đựoc các bạn ủng hộ và tham gia thảo luận.:book::book::book::book:


Tôi đã nghe về CodeIgniter (CI) trước đây, biết vài ưu điểm của CI. Đáng tiếc công cụ dùng, IDE hỗ trợ viết code và thiết kế rất khó kiếm. Những IDE thông thường như NuSphere PhpEd, Macromedia, Code Lobster, .. hỗ trợ không đầy đủ. Các hàm nhiều khi phải viết bẳng tay. preview 

Bạn dùng IDE nào để viết CI vậy ?

Thân.

----------

